
A list of software that turns your database into a REST/GraphQL API - networked
https://github.com/dbohdan/automatic-api
======
HighlandSpring
I'm looking for a graphql interface that can serve subscriptions. Is anyone
familiar of a combination of data store and graphql server that can fill this
need, or is working towards it?

~~~
ruslan_talpa
I am [1] [2]. Infrastructure for subscriptions is 90% there (RabbitMQ +
webstomp plugin)

1\. [https://subzero.cloud/](https://subzero.cloud/)

2\. [https://github.com/subzerocloud/subzero-starter-
kit](https://github.com/subzerocloud/subzero-starter-kit)

(edit formatting)

------
StreamBright
Interesting that finally we have a data driven stack with GraphQL. My biggest
problem with REST and other similar protocols is that these try to hide data
from you.

~~~
dominotw
REST is about hypermedia

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HATEOAS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HATEOAS)

but people mostly use it to do crud

------
dorfsmay
I'm surprised not to see htsql on that list.

[http://htsql.org/](http://htsql.org/)

~~~
guiltygods
Last update is 2013. Is it still active ?

------
mooreds
Restsql is another one:

[http://restsql.org/](http://restsql.org/)

------
ruslan_talpa
is the list only for FOSS?

